# Here goes



## Diesel92 (Nov 14, 2022)

This is my first post with any of this kind of stuff. The pictures are from today 11/14/22 weight 332. 


I have been training bodybuilding arnold splits for about 8 weeks (chest/back, shoulders/arms, legs.) Prior to this journey I was mostly training powerlifting and strongman and competed in an amateur strongman 3 years ago at 365 pounds. My goal is to shred 100+ pounds depending on my physique and compete in bodybuilding/powerlifting at 220-240. My nutrition is 2268 calories 40/40/20 but have a hard time staying consistent. Really working on discipline in the kitchen and so far today has been on track.


----------



## eazy (Nov 14, 2022)

following along


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 14, 2022)

Following, wish you the best on your journey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Nov 14, 2022)

You got this bud. Just bold on, be consistent, and solidify better nutrition habits.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 14, 2022)

All I got is don't give up on squats and deadlifts, that's where you'll burn and earn. Dial in nutrition and just keep going.

Possibly for your goals don't max under 3 reps in squats and pulls, try to keep them around 4 to 6 reps, go more reps on the other stuff but keep squats and pulls somewhat on the heavier side.


----------



## Diesel92 (Nov 14, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> All I got is don't give up on squats and deadlifts, that's where you'll burn and earn. Dial in nutrition and just keep going.
> 
> Possibly for your goals don't max under 3 reps in squats and pulls, try to keep them around 4 to 6 reps, go more reps on the other stuff but keep squats and pulls somewhat on the heavier side.



Thanks bro at this time I’m really focusing on hypertrophy, still doing squats and deads just higher reps like 8-12 lower weight obviously like 275 deads and 225 squats. Once I am cut where I wanna be I’ll be strength training again just want to reach my peak physique rn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 14, 2022)

Diesel92 said:


> Thanks bro at this time I’m really focusing on hypertrophy, still doing squats and deads just higher reps like 8-12 lower weight obviously like 275 deads and 225 squats. Once I am cut where I wanna be I’ll be strength training again just want to reach my peak physique rn.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can do both with lower by mixing it up.


----------



## DF (Nov 14, 2022)

Best of luck!


----------



## Sven Northman (Nov 14, 2022)

Welcome


----------



## snake (Nov 14, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> All I got is don't give up on squats and deadlifts, that's where you'll burn and earn.


Leg extensions and leg curls are enough, you don't need to squat.

Ok SFG knows I'm fuukin with him.  😂


Short of reps and some different angles, BBing and PLing are close. The diet part is more demanding with BBing but it doesn't have to be bad until sub 12% BF.

Best wishes and let me know if I can ever help.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Nov 14, 2022)

In for the journey! Build a diet plan that you like and can eat on a daily basis and the process will be much easier for you. 

Looks like you have a decent build under the fat. Stay consistent.


----------

